# Help in Mississippi



## MakosMom (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh I forgot to mention I'm looking for a toy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Kayla,

If you will pm me I will send you the information I am gathering for a lady named Tiffany regarding Toy Breeders (REPUTABLE!) and what is available/planned in our Region.

Best to you.


Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

In addition to the breeders pm'd to you, this is "Cassie". She is a foster at APAWS in Baton Rouge, LA. Cassie is a bit of a mix, but a little doll at 17 pounds.

She is house-trained and her foster home says she is wonderful with children and small animals.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Cassie's photo!


----------



## MakosMom (Nov 29, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That face!!!???


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

